# Jelly Bean bootloop solutions



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

I wanted to know what everyone is doing after getting JB bootloops.

What is the most painless way to get around the bootloop?

-Restoring backups doesn't seem to work(or I don't know some trick to making them work)

Are there any methods that don't involve wiping the SD card? or at least what is the fastest way that does involve wiping the SD card?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm hearing that it is certain apps that are causing this. I don't know which ones.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I'm hearing that it is certain apps that are causing this. I don't know which ones.


Yeah I've read that too.

But this thread is about sharing solutions after the bootloop has occurred.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

slow88lx said:


> Yeah I've read that too.
> 
> But this thread is about sharing solutions after the bootloop has occurred.


Ok, wipe everything including data & reflash ROM. The apps causing a bootloop will be gone.

Edit:
http://rootzwiki.com...ure-about-that/
http://rootzwiki.com...oop#entry764315


----------



## bertcakes (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok, well let me share my experience.

I installed the vicious v3 last night after doing nandroid backup. I then wiped data/cache and installed JB. Bootloop...so I said screw it and restored my backup...bootloop. So I then wiped cache partition/data 3 times and installed the JB rom. It took that time. Then when it booted up I had a ton of market errors and got pissed. So I think wiped again 3 times and restored my backup...and this time it took with no bootloop. I honestly have NO idea why it worked after wiping 3 times, but thats what I read someone else did and it took. I'm not safely restored and all is well with my AOKP rom.


----------



## Hobo (Jan 17, 2012)

I got the boot loop after a restore with tibu and couldn't properly wipe until I reinstalled jelly bean again. Now the 2 apps that may have caused the issue was boot manager(something to do with latest a super user or the interactive shell it creates) or nova(only reason I blame it is because it would not restore after reinstalling)

Sent from my GNex powered by Liquid


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Hobo said:


> I got the boot loop after a restore with tibu and couldn't properly wipe until I reinstalled jelly bean again. Now the 2 apps that may have caused the issue was boot manager(something to do with latest a super user or the interactive shell it creates) or nova(only reason I blame it is because it would not restore after reinstalling)
> 
> Sent from my GNex powered by Liquid


I don't think its Nova. In the play store it claims to have JB fixes and has not given me a boot loop on vicious or jelly belly.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I've wiped/flashed/wiped/flashed JB so many times, it's never looped on me. I don't get it.


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

In clockwork recovery I went into mounts/storage mounted system data and cache and then formated them within that menu. I also factory reset and wiped dalvik just to be safe and that fixed my bootloops and let me flash a nandroid backup and recently flashed jellybelly. It seems my data wasn't mounting so even though I did like 5-6 factory resets it wasn't actually wiping my data so when I have installed a ROM or tried to restore a backup the data wouldn't overwrite thus boot loops.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I've wiped/flashed/wiped/flashed JB so many times, it's never looped on me. I don't get it.


I havent had a bootloop either but I dont flash mods atleast not until we get source, just stock JB is still speedy

I also restore via TiBu but I only restore certain apps with data such as poweramp, the rest of the stuff I start from scratch with cleared data. Hope that helps


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

quarterinchkilla said:


> I havent had a bootloop either but I dont flash mods atleast not until we get source, just stock JB is still speedy
> 
> I also restore via TiBu but I only restore certain apps with data such as poweramp, the rest of the stuff I start from scratch with cleared data. Hope that helps


I've flashed self copy/pasted themes. And the LK kernel, but that's about it.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I can confirm the strange behavior after a boot loop. I was looping after trying to swap batteries (which I'd already done a couple of times before the loop). Tried various combinations of wiping cache and dalvik cache, finally decided to just do a factory reset from CWM. Reflashed the JB rom I was on, and now it's booting after sitting at the Google logo for a few minutes, just like the first time it was flashed.

The kicker is now it's upgrading Android applications, so despite the data formatting that occurs during a factory reset it still has everything installed...


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> I can confirm the strange behavior after a boot loop. I was looping after trying to swap batteries (which I'd already done a couple of times before the loop). Tried various combinations of wiping cache and dalvik cache, finally decided to just do a factory reset from CWM. Reflashed the JB rom I was on, and now it's booting after sitting at the Google logo for a few minutes, just like the first time it was flashed.
> 
> The kicker is now it's upgrading Android applications, so despite the data formatting that occurs during a factory reset it still has everything installed...


Yeah I had a similar experience where I wiped everything up and down and reinstalled the JB ROM, only to boot right back to how I left the phone before the bootloop.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

slow88lx said:


> Yeah I had a similar experience where I wiped everything up and down and reinstalled the JB ROM, only to boot right back to how I left the phone before the bootloop.


Well crap. My issues were also related to an incident today. My phone slipped out of my pocket and into my reclining couch. Needless to say, the reclining mechanism ate my phone when I opened it up to retrieve it. I basically destroyed the micro usb port. I opened it back up, but it ended up shorting out. The phone was running VERY hot and now it refuses to boot no matter what I do in recovery. Had to hit up Asurion. Here's a pic:


----------



## gfosco (Nov 27, 2011)

LBE Privacy Guard put me into a bootloop... had to use recovery to get out of it.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> Well crap. My issues were also related to an incident today. My phone slipped out of my pocket and into my reclining couch. Needless to say, the reclining mechanism ate my phone when I opened it up to retrieve it. I basically destroyed the micro usb port. I opened it back up, but it ended up shorting out. The phone was running VERY hot and now it refuses to boot no matter what I do in recovery. Had to hit up Asurion. Here's a pic:


 OH F***! I'd be so pissed I would set fire to my couch. No matter what you do in recovery? So we talking stock or cwm?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I applaud everyone for trying so hard to figure this out. That's why I love the android community. That said I gotta lay it out there. This was never intended for our phones and there isn't source yet. My advice is either it works for you or just wait a week or two. EVERY rom will be building from 4.1 in a couple weeks and we will have software intended for our use including radios and stuff. Until then stop beating yourselves up...lol. I know you can't though....can you.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh you better believe I'll be flashing a JB rom again ASAP after I get my insurance replacement tomorrow...


----------



## bagz (Jul 9, 2012)

After flashing a JB rom, I too was caught in a nasty bootloop all night last night/early this morning. After wiping everything multiple times and unsuccessful reflashing of roms and backups, I finally flashed TWRP recovery manually--replacing my CWM. This finally helped and I'm now back on AOKP ICS waiting for an official JB LTE rom. Hope this helps someone out!


----------

